# Where would I find 50th AE Badges?



## iced-nmt (Mar 22, 2005)

Hey guys, I just need to be pointed in the right direction for this:

I have a 50th AE, and well, the badge that was on the driver's side front fender was ripped off before I even got my hands on the car. It's not like this is a big deal or anything, but it would just please me aesthetically if I had a badge there. 

I checked E-Bay, I tried to look around here but got lost, so I decided to make a post about it.

If you know any stores, please shine some light on me... Or, if you have a spare badge or two, please let me know as well.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Try Z31.com. Motorsport Auto might have them too. Ask around here, someone might know.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Call courtesy nissan.


----------



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

i have one badge just sitting on my desk you can have.


----------



## iced-nmt (Mar 22, 2005)

Oh! Serious? I will gladly accept it and appreciate it quite a bit. I can PayPal you the shipping cost and everything if you have an account?

P.S. Thanks to the others as well, I will check out those sources to see what other stuff they carry as well.


----------



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

iced-nmt said:


> Oh! Serious? I will gladly accept it and appreciate it quite a bit. I can PayPal you the shipping cost and everything if you have an account?
> 
> P.S. Thanks to the others as well, I will check out those sources to see what other stuff they carry as well.


just PM me your shipping address and ill sent it down, i dont need any money.


----------



## iced-nmt (Mar 22, 2005)

Done.

Thanks again.


----------

